# strange odor



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Went to a house last Thurs. The master bath has double sink roughly 6ft apart. Home owner claims he put on new faucets about a month ago. When you first turn on the left sink (only side doing it) it gives off a nasty smell. It smelled crossed between sewer and sulfer?? The smell is not present when you enter the room Just after you run the sink for a few seconds. Before you asked I ran cold water the smell only happens after you turn it on for a few min then goes away. The smell will not return unless you let the faucet/sink sink for hours or over night.. The P-trap had one of those adjustable (flexable/recording type) I thought it was holding bacteria substance causing the smell when water hit it. So I replaced P-trap with a new plastic trap and slip exstention. Well Smell is back was wondering if you have any ideas. I don't think its a vent or trap getting sucked since there is no smell until you turn on that one faucet. rest of the house doen't have this problem?? Oh yeah it city water not a well
Think it could be something caught in the areator?

Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bacteria within the overflow area near the pop-up? this might have been left untouched at time of replacement.

Sulfur smell from water heater maybe? You mentioned it was mainly on the hot water. When you first turn on cold water, there may be some hot water left in the faucet itself. That could account for it passing away quickly when cold water is ran.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I mention cold water side never mention anyhting about hot water. I never turned on the hot water on in that sink. I ran hot water in the wifes sink with no issues. That's why it's confussing me on what is causing the issue. 

The overflow makes alittle since. But one thing I forgot to mention I cupped the water in my hands and smelled my hands, which stunk like his water. But not as strong since some went down the drain before I thought of catching the water and smelling it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

3KP said:


> I mention cold water side never mention anyhting about hot water. I never turned on the hot water on in that sink. I ran hot water in the wifes sink with no issues. That's why it's confussing me on what is causing the issue.
> 
> The overflow makes alittle since. But one thing I forgot to mention I cupped the water in my hands and smelled my hands, which stunk like his water. But not as strong since some went down the drain before I thought of catching the water and smelling it.


 Copper pipings in house??


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes the house has copper piping for water


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

3KP said:


> Yes the house has copper piping for water


 Electrical grounding rod connected on the copper supply near faucet??


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

The problem faucet is upstairs of the house 2nd floor


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sulfur Reducing Bacteria in the faucet.... :yes:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

3KP said:


> Went to a house last Thurs. The master bath has double sink roughly 6ft apart. Home owner claims he put on new faucets about a month ago. When you first turn on the left sink (only side doing it) it gives off a nasty smell. It smelled crossed between sewer and sulfer?? The smell is not present when you enter the room Just after you run the sink for a few seconds. Before you asked I ran cold water the smell only happens after you turn it on for a few min then goes away. The smell will not return unless you let the faucet/sink sink for hours or over night.. The P-trap had one of those adjustable (flexable/recording type) I thought it was holding bacteria substance causing the smell when water hit it. So I replaced P-trap with a new plastic trap and slip exstention. Well Smell is back was wondering if you have any ideas. I don't think its a vent or trap getting sucked since there is no smell until you turn on that one faucet. rest of the house doen't have this problem?? Oh yeah it city water not a well
> Think it could be something caught in the areator?
> 
> Thanks


Is this house on a well or city water?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Is this house on a well or city water?


OP stated in last part it on city water..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> OP stated in last part it on city water..


I got impatient and didn't read the whole thing! I was just thinking around here we have trouble with suffer hydroxide it is in liquid form wile under pressure but it will turn to gas when released to atmospheric pressure. It also will settle in the fixtures and smell when you first open the faucet.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Check for an AAV. Also take a lighter and see if the water has natural gas from fracking.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you every figure it out? I just ran into this exact situation today! Upstairs master bath has two lav sinks opposite each other. On the wife's sink the cold water smells when it hasn't been run for awhile. Smells like a sewer pipe to me but she is calling it sulfur smell. Plumbing is done in pex. Faucet is a Moen widespread with stainless flex supply lines. I'm returning tomorrow to do some other work but I would like to have an answer for her. I think there might be something wrong with the faucet and I should just replace it. House is 7 years old. Any other ideas?? I've searched PZ and this is the only thread that has the same problem.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah. It's definitely in the water and not coming from the drain. We filled a glass and could smell it.


----------



## Moen (Sep 25, 2013)

Have you contacted Moen directly at 1-800-289-6636? I don't believe you need to replace the faucet. Representatives at the 800 number would be happy to troubleshoot and suggest a resolution. Moen is available M-F from 8-7pm and Sat 9-3pm Eastern.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

The homeowner called moen today and they are sending new hoses and cartridges.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

We have found in Manatee county white plastic supply lines for some reason hold a bacteria in it that causes a smell. The county sent out letters to plumbers informing them of this issue.


----------



## Moen (Sep 25, 2013)

Glad to hear!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Mr Moen,

I have seen similar issues in Arizona. What is being done about this or what can we do to avoid this?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Moen said:


> Glad to hear!


Hey Moen... about a intro and some background about yourself before ya get moentroled...


----------



## Moen (Sep 25, 2013)

*Moen Incorporated*

Hi, I am a member of Moen Customer Service team. I noticed posts about our products on the internet and figured we could help. We have two divisions of our Support Team at Moen. One is set up specifically for Plumbing professionals in the field 1-877-Moen-Pro (1-877-663-6776) and the other is set up primarily for Homeowners 1-800-BUY-MOEN (1-800-289-6636). We are here to provide support for Moen products.


----------



## Moen (Sep 25, 2013)

*Arizona*

I am not familiar with anything specific to Arizonia. What Moen support can provide is troubleshooting. We would need to know the type of product, age, type of supplies, water type (well or city) to assist in determining the appropriate resolution. We are happy to work with the homeowner or the plumber. If you have clients with Moen products that have similar concerns, I would suggest to have them call us at 1-800-289-6636.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I have occasionally found that plastic supply tubes or plastic-bodied faucets will grow bacteria. The only solution is to replace them. I've also had the problem with some plastic icemaker lines. Usually, the water will smell when you first turn on the faucet and then subside.


----------

